# First processed foils a success!



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are some pictures, as perscribed by many I watched Steve's videos and read a bunch of hokes book, after taking in a fair amount of info. I put on my smelting shoes and went to work.

I know this is only step 1. But is is a step and none the less I am proud of the results.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice work! You're getting closer to that shiny nugget now


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 24, 2008)

The stuff in the photo does not look like silver chloride. It's hard to make it out, but if the solution is a used AP solution I would guess it's copper I chloride if it's a powdery substance.

Copper I chloirde will easily dissolve in HCl to give a dark green-brown liquid. Silver Chloride won't dissolve in HCl and darkens in the light.

Steve


----------

